# Furtwangler pre-war recordings



## Bogdan (Sep 12, 2014)

I see there is a Koch version on 2 cd's, Naxos has some... Should I look anywhere else if I want these in the best available sound?

Cheers!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The big Membran box is something every Furtwangler fan should own.


----------

